

In Search of Inexperience - divia
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/11/in-search-of-in.html

======
food79
Guy is an interesting fellow.

He put himself in a position to be interviewed for CEO of Yahoo, but he turned
the interview down (didn't see the potential in Yahoo!)

Question: is it better to make a $2,000,000,000 mistake, or never be in the
position to make a $2,000,000,000 mistake?

